# Arm transfers on short sleeve t-shirts



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I've only applied a transfer to the arm (of short sleeve tee) a couple times to see how it goes. I got a hixs clamp 16 x 20 and ended up using some 1/2" insulated duct under the top layer much like where your arm would be when wearing the tee. This is a sort of firm inslulation (takes some heat) that is used inside heat ducts so it's not like form either. Worked ok on my test shirts, but the transfers where only 2-3" round, it was a slow process. 
Now getting a order to do 300 or more (over the summer to next year for school sporting shirts) that sponsors will want their names on the arm, about a 3.75" x 4" area, any other hints on how to apply these. When I don't use anything to raise the sleeve off the table I'd get little folds, stiching seams, or something that could mess up the transfer some of the time, seemed worst on larger adult sizes. Just wondering what you pro's use to speed up the job. Sorry about the size of this post.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

When doing sleeves use a hat press 
Larry


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ditto on hat press. Also cure pretreat if dtg on sleeve.
Do not use it much, but when we do, happy it is there.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

OK a hat press is the best way to go, so what comes in second if one doesn't have a hat press?


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I guees you could try a mouse pad cut to fit inside the sleeve .
You can get a hat press cheap and it would be good for many projects


----------

